
Google Chrome Blog: Browse for a good cause - pavel
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/browse-for-good-cause.html
======
kapitalx
There is a limit of 250 tabs. I'm not sure if it's per day or not.

That's equivalents to:

10 Vaccinations

25 Books

1.3 Person's clean water

2.5 Square feet of shelter

25 Trees planted

~~~
dtwwtd
On the terms page [1] for the extension, Google says it's a daily limit.

<http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/p/cause/tos/>

------
dtwwtd
This is something simple that everyone can do to help others out. It takes no
effort, so I hope anyone that uses Chrome will install this.

------
NumberFiveAlive
The counter is pretty cool. It will probably up my productivity/decrease my
browsing at work.

The only problem is I'm experiencing a much higher than normal rate of tab
crashes. I hope that will clear up.

~~~
dtwwtd
Is it somehow conflicting with other extensions? I haven't had any issues at
all since installing it.

